# 750 king mods



## CAGLE1 (Aug 9, 2009)

My buddy has a 750 king and he wants me to pep it up a little. (He's trying to keep up with the brute). It is completely stock except for 26" mudbugs. What are the best mods for the money on a king. He also wants me to snorkle it for him, what is the best looking and most practical way to snorkle one? Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I did a youtube search just now for KingQuad snorkel and found a few vids.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

you could get with donna (suzzet70 with Mud Diva's Tees) Her husband races a 750 kq and can give you alot of tips. Bootlegger also races a 750 kq. get with them and they can point you in the right direction.


----------



## CAGLE1 (Aug 9, 2009)

No other suggestions, as far as clutching, vdi, power commander?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I would get a Yoshimura or Big Gun Pipe. If he is mud/water riding any at all don't get a VDI....get a PC3 and have it tuned on a wideband. If he is not water/mud riding deep then the VDI is great. Get a Twin Air Filter, Yellow EPI secondary spring, with 26 inch Mud bugs...20 gram roller weights...if he wants a little more lowend and quicker backshift go with 18 gram. Get Coop45's mod #2 & 3. DO NOT machine the secondary....its a waste of money. You can get Airdam to do the fixed plate mod and machine the primary since Coop45 has taken a break from it for a while. I have all custom clutching in mine....but its set up for mud racing.


----------



## CAGLE1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for the help bootlegger. I'll make those suggestions. I knew there had to be trouble with the vdi, I know I had to much trouble with mine. Thanks alot


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

As far as him keeping up with the Brute...Tell him good luck. Lol! J/k im sure the mods will help.


----------



## 4man0822 (Feb 8, 2009)

mud magnet said:


> *As far as him keeping up with the Brute*...Tell him good luck. Lol! J/k im sure the mods will help.


  I'll bite on that!! :rockn: Wish you were closer, ask Bayouboy22 about my lil 1 lunger! :werd: LOL!


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I had a 700 kq I had 4 snokles the 4th one was for my vent lines I didn't like 3 2 on one side and one on the other and I put them on the sides so I could use my handle bar light. If I had a nother king id do it the same


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Well in a way i'm glad a lot of guys are staying away from the vdi. Give me a slight advantage. lol I've never had problems outta mine and i love it. As for clutching you can go cheap route and get yellow epi spring and lighter weights or get airdam to work it over


----------



## JTaylor11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey Bootlegger. What don't you like about the VDI and mud/water? I did get my first one wet and they replaced it. This one I silicone the **** out it and haven't had a issue. The majority of my riding is in the river.

But back to topic. You can run a M109R injector also. If he wants to spend the money. He can go on and bore that thing out to a true 750 with a BBK bore bore kit, get his head worked and some hot cams.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Well...I like them if I wasn't racing. There is a difference in waterproof and being submerged...LOL! I just have seem too many issues with them when a few guys had them for racing. Now 4man0822 has had great luck outta his. I would love to try one out...but for $600 with shipping and interface to put maps on it is a little bit too much for me....lol. If Lyle would give me a 100% refund if it didn't hold up all year it would be different....lol. I like them...just not for racing where they are under water 99% of the time. I do very well on my KQ with a PC3....If you get it tuned you won't have that hesitation you have when stock when you stab it to WOT. I haven't had any trouble beating any other bikes racing this year. If I ever get the extra money...I may buy one and try it out myself and keep my PC3 with me cause problems when your 6 hours from home racing sucks. I just dropped another $235 on some more clutch work...lol. before long I will have everyone's clutch work tried out...lol.

As far as clutch work....Tony James on Nyroc or Airdam either one will hook you up. The Machined primary is way to IMO....gave me a LOT more low end. I have other clutch work done as well.


----------



## JTaylor11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah I bet it does suck to go try to race and not beable to that far from home. But since I siliconed all the seams, where the ecm plugs into the VDI and used the electrical grease on the plugs. Ive been thinking of getting something like a waterproof box and modifying it to put the VDI/ECM in for more protection. I have room under my seat now since I have a small car battery mounted right above the winch. Just don't know what kind heat the VDI and all puts out and if it would be bad to have all that enclosed. But unfortunately I've submerged mine several times. I mean like the 4wheeler floating down the river with all 4 tire sticking up. That the reason I had to pull my head off cause my valve guides where shot.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I ask Lyle about the case...he said it puts off too much heat. I have my PC# in a Pelican 1010 case to keep it try. Maybe I will get one sometime to try it out. I gotta few month things to do to mine.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Bootlegger said:


> Well...I like them if I wasn't racing. There is a difference in waterproof and being submerged...LOL! I just have seem too many issues with them when a few guys had them for racing. Now 4man0822 has had great luck outta his. I would love to try one out...but for $600 with shipping and interface to put maps on it is a little bit too much for me....lol. If Lyle would give me a 100% refund if it didn't hold up all year it would be different....lol. I like them...just not for racing where they are under water 99% of the time.


Man you might be underwater the whole time you are racing, but how long is that? Like 3 or 4 minutes at the most during a race? I been in holes so long and so bad it took like 10 minutes to get out and the vdi was in water most of the time. I can understand you being hesitant because of the price and other horror stories, but man am i glad i went for it!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I may try one sometime soon...just seen too many issue first have with the water.The main thing is all the stuff I read on Nyroc....always having trouble with this or that. I hate messing with stuff all the time. I know some that has got the right map and was set though. I will have it tuned on a wideband as soon as I get one though....save the aggravation and know its right on then. but again...I will try one soon I am sure....I just hate the fact I will be paying $600 to try it....LOL!!!!


----------



## JTaylor11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I think when I get home I'm going to look into putting mine a water tight box. Maybe get some 1" hose and vent it to one of my snorkels.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Let me know how it goes...Now if I could do that I would be on it...lol.


----------



## garddogg36 (May 31, 2013)

*Best mods*

For king quad. 750.. Best most noticeable mods are the gsxr injector, copperhead vdi, and coop mods 2 and 3.. hmf performance Series pipe.


----------



## catman3516 (Dec 15, 2013)

did any of you guys try the airdam clutch wet clutch delete? do it and you will pass bf all day with min mods.


----------

